# A good place for wintering in Spain



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

We are currently visiting the Motorhome aire at Denia. Complete with WiFi. Washing machine. Dryer.Shower.Vending machine and no more than 100 metres to a sandy beach. Bus stops outside to Denia centre. Owner Rebecca a nice spanish lady who is very helpfull. This aire is new this year and on first arriving we thought the gravel was a bit chunky , however I can see that once this is flattened in to the surface it will be better for winter use. Winter long stays will be 7e per day/night + 1e for shower. 1e for WiFi (fast). 3e for washer. Normal price is 12e per day but in my opinion worth it as it is secure with cameras etc. Super market is 2kms down the road to Denia centre but that should be no big problem and there is a beach bar a stones throw away  
http://www.odisseacamperarea.com/


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi ken, hows the itv going? can you still get it on the 80 dish in alicante region? been to the aires , really good. there is a good caravan/ motorhome accessories shop just 4miles down the road too at santa anna. all the best sean


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Is it run by the campsite next door. Nice beach.

Andy


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Sean
I tend to watch ITV on 11973v and have not been anywhere that I can't get it using a 12v sky box with white freesat card. Exactly where is the camping shop? The best one I know is at Caravannas Cruz in Elche not cheap but usually large stocks including dometic/thetford/fiamma spares and rear light clusters for all those that look at the sights on the roundabouts and get hit up the rear  

Andy 
According to Rebecca the camperpark is her and her partners and has no association with the campsite although you can use the campsite cafe etc.

I forgot to say there is a very flat bike lane all the way into town and just a short walk away some restaurants doing fish, pizza, tapas etc. and not too expensive.
If you fancy some surfing there is a windsurfing centre with cafe 200 metres away.


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

We called into this aire to do a review for our website when we stumbled across it accidently earlier this year and were very pleased to see how friendly the owners were.

I've spoken to other motorhomers on our travels since and each one of them that knew of it had dismissed it due to the cost!

Seems pretty good value to me - especially at the longer stay rates.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi ken, when you come out the aires turn left , not towards denia and go about 4 miles till you get to the cv-730 on your left. quarter mile down there is a roundabout under the n322. the camping shop is in the caravan storage yard just off the roundabout. they do pretty much everything in there. all the best sean


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Neilmac
Yet again Motorhomers spend tens of thousands on the van and will not spend a few euros to be safe. Denia is NOT a good place to wild camp just ask Brimo a member on here. For wintering in Spain at 210e per month inc electric god what do they want. Its a good job some people appreciate a good deal and that is why this place will be fully occupied this coming winter. Add to that the convenience of washing and drying clothes/ bedding etc when the sun is not out. I only came up here to see what it was like but we have decided to spend 3 days here as the beach is so safe and close. Getting facilities in Spain is difficult even the aire behind the Casablanca Hotel Las Moreras at Peniscola has a problem now and that's been around for years. I can clearly see that a fair amount has been spent here and the money will not be got back over night so I wish them all the best for providing facilities like this.


----------



## BlondiS (Apr 19, 2010)

Ken

Thanks for this info - we're off to Spain for Winter after Christmas - and we liked Javea, Denia and Altea areas last time, so will definitely try this spot for ourselves.

Cheers

Di


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

C7KEN said:


> Hi Neilmac
> Yet again Motorhomers spend tens of thousands on the van and will not spend a few euros to be safe. Denia is NOT a good place to wild camp just ask Brimo a member on here. For wintering in Spain at 210e per month inc electric god what do they want. Its a good job some people appreciate a good deal and that is why this place will be fully occupied this coming winter. Add to that the convenience of washing and drying clothes/ bedding etc when the sun is not out. I only came up here to see what it was like but we have decided to spend 3 days here as the beach is so safe and close. Getting facilities in Spain is difficult even the aire behind the Casablanca Hotel Las Moreras at Peniscola has a problem now and that's been around for years. I can clearly see that a fair amount has been spent here and the money will not be got back over night so I wish them all the best for providing facilities like this.


Hi C7KEN
Could tell about the problems re Las Moreas as we were going to stay there a few days in Oct on or way back to Spain.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Hogan
I don't know what the problem was about exactly at Peniscola but maybe it was because some parked outside the aire on the road when the aire was full. I think it is still operating and hope it continues but I will check it out also within the next two weeks and if it will not be available in Oct I will post on here. There is always the one opp the Peniscola Palace hotel  

Anyone wanting to stay (Denia) here this winter I would phone or email first as I expect it will be fully booked.

I watched people bring two dogs down to the beach today not on leads and also watched the police book them.
It is not permissable to take dogs on the beach, may be overlooked in winter but not summer months.
I always let my dog run on the sand very late when its dark and no one around.


----------

